# Solon considers killing deer cull program



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

CLEVELAND -- The City of Solon is considering*putting its deer culling program on hiatus for a year.









More...


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

Why not just have a lottery for hunters to volunteer for the culling program and then donate the meat? I don't even hunt and this sounds much better than spending $ 120,000 a year


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Too many lawyers in the world is why not.


----------

